# Blocking of IP Messenger



## Gemmy (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,
Pl. send me solution how to block IP messenger.

I have got a network with 300users using IP messenger.

I want to block IP messenger of my lan.

PL. guide me with solution.

Thanks in advance:wink::normal:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Click Start then Run... and enter msconfig in the box. Go the startup tab and look for msmsg and uncheck it.


----------



## Gemmy (Sep 4, 2009)

I will check,I will let u know


----------



## Gemmy (Sep 4, 2009)

i have to block ip messenger for 200users in my lan through cisco switch.


Can you pl help me how can I block it at switch level by creating ACL and blocking the port no.

if its possible at application level.

Thanks in advance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Block port 2425 for TCP (file transfer) and UDP (instant messaging).


----------



## Gemmy (Sep 4, 2009)

I have done that also, still not working.

If possible can you send me the commands on wht rules I need to mention on ACL.

Thank in advance


----------



## Gemmy (Sep 4, 2009)

My problem has not yet been solved.Pl. guide me with the solution


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

You have already received the ONLY solution available to you from Ebackhus. You must disable Messenger on each computer. 

Switches operate at layer 1. You can't block anything TCP/IP from a device that does not understand layer 2. And since these workstations are in the same broadcast domain, adding a router or firewall will not help.

edit: If you actually mean Microsoft Messenger, AOL Messenger, GMail, or some other Chat system that requires an outside service, that CAN be blocked at the firewall. But IP Messenger simply operates peer to peer. And it's not enabled by default, so somebody had to turn it on.


----------

